# AF Rotating Beacon Shed



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

I am interested if anyone in the group knows the colors for the shed on some AF rotating beacons. I see its a green roof, black chimney, an off white on the sidewalls and red trim. Has anyone specifically used Krylon or Rustoleum spray with these colors? Would someone have the specific shade?

Thank you.

C100:stroke:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

C100 said:


> I am interested if anyone in the group knows the colors for the shed on some AF rotating beacons. I see its a green roof, black chimney, an off white on the sidewalls and red trim. Has anyone specifically used Krylon or Rustoleum spray with these colors? Would someone have the specific shade?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> C100:stroke:


You sure do ask the hard questions, Fred.. Again, I don't have anything to offer, but if you were to contact Doug Peck at PortLines, he just might have the answer you're looking for. I think he sells paints, and I'm sure in the correct colors. good luck..Loren.


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Paint for Flyer Beacon Shed*

No way did I think I would baffle you, Loren!!!!

Fred


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

C100 said:


> No way did I think I would baffle you, Loren!!!!
> 
> Fred


Ha Ha!! Doug has a bunch of stuff for us flyer dudes. I remembered seeing a section with paint on his web site, and thought that would be a good place to start.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Believe it or not, he also has a repro shed, not that you asked for that....


----------



## Wtmflyer (Feb 6, 2014)

*rotating Beacon shed*

The roof is accessory green which is available from Doug Peck of Portlines Hobbies which costs more than the repro roof. I have tried to match colors with krylon or rustoleum but by the time you buy the off white and cherry red paint, it may cost as much as buying the repro shed from Portlines or Twacks and Trains parts dealers.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Wtmflyer said:


> The roof is accessory green which is available from Doug Peck of Portlines Hobbies which costs more than the repro roof. I have tried to match colors with krylon or rustoleum but by the time you buy the off white and cherry red paint, it may cost as much as buying the repro shed from Portlines or Twacks and Trains parts dealers.


Yep, you're so right.


----------

